# Masonic Widow Program



## Blake Bowden (Mar 17, 2010)

I love what Maine is doing...

http://www.mainemason.org/resources/widows.asp


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Mar 17, 2010)

blake said:


> I love what Maine is doing...
> 
> http://www.mainemason.org/resources/widows.asp


 
I like this idea ! What a great way to take care of our widows.


----------



## turtle (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Hippie19950 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think this is a good thing. Even if GL is not invloved, it may be something we can use to develop our own programs locally if there is nothing in place.


----------



## Bigmel (Mar 20, 2010)

We give Widows pins and a Widows Certificates at an open meeting once a year.  If they cannot attend a brother or brothers present it to them at their home.  It has been proposed that this year it be done at our lodgeâ€™s installation of officers.  This would be the new Worshipful Masters first official act presenting awards to Widows.  Plus we always have a good meal and a good crowd in attendance.  And we also strive to have contact with and give fruit baskets at Christmas.


----------

